# Looks like surfing waves this weekend



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

I may ditch the rod for the board. Anybody chancing it?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm going. The rougher the water the better the fishing. Large breaking waves make for better defined bars and guts, plus it helps uncover crustaceans, mollusk, and other small marine creatures that fish feed on. When it comes to surf fishing, I will take rough water over calm any day.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

sharkchum said:


> I'm going. The rougher the water the better the fishing. Large breaking waves make for better defined bars and guts, plus it helps uncover crustaceans, mollusk, and other small marine creatures that fish feed on. When it comes to surf fishing, I will take rough water over calm any day.


I was hoping for about 1/2 of what they are predicting but since the Red Fish Sensei has spoken, I may bring both and hope for the best. :an6:


----------



## benfish (Mar 3, 2016)

Going to give it a go at surfside beach this weekend. Any preference between cut bait or fresh cracked crab this time of year?


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

mullet.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> I'm going. The rougher the water the better the fishing. Large breaking waves make for better defined bars and guts, plus it helps uncover crustaceans, mollusk, and other small marine creatures that fish feed on. When it comes to surf fishing, I will take rough water over calm any day.


Make sure you got my grass mowed before you head off fishing you young whippersnapper!! :rotfl:


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

It was surfable this afternoon. Actually pretty lined up and the water felt great.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

yep


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

dang, swellinfo still says pretty heavy surf. I'm all packed up but as soon as the sun comes up i"m going to check the surf cam and may need to run home at lunch and pick up my long board.


----------



## Coastalfishishinggal (Oct 13, 2016)

Redfish Run in Matagorda tomorrow..... Supposed to be nice.. Surf wasn't too bad yesterday..... Hoping for lots of fish and fun.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Coastalfishishinggal said:


> Redfish Run in Matagorda tomorrow..... Supposed to be nice.. Surf wasn't too bad yesterday..... Hoping for lots of fish and fun.


Let us know how it goes!


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Haven't been able to get into the surfcam. Anybody got eyes on the beach? SwellInfo is saying CHEST HIGH!


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Just a heads up, there ain't much (if any) beach to work with in Sargent right now. The road to the cut is real soft too.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Big water Friday, nothing biting. Sat morning the wind had died down a bit and the waves weren't as big or deep but I didn't catch any reds.
I did manage this 50" ,I think shaepnose (seems more like a blacktip wihtout the blacktips.). Best fight I've had yet. Caught it on a 25lb rod with 30lb line. it ripped off a 100 yards before I could blink and the spool started showing but with a little finesse and a little luck I was able to land it.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Fighty


----------

